# iOS vs: Android for Remote Controls



## jrb2969 (Oct 15, 2009)

One of our installers just got an iPad working with a Crestron. It was a bit of a learning experience, but was worthwhile. I would like to see more apps on Android, better integration with control manufacturers for both Android and iOS. The thing that makes this most appealing is the two way communication for things like Pandora, interacting with your library, Netflix, etc. One way controllers don't really have the same potential. It looks like some companies are getting on board and look very promising: Tivo, Sonos and RTI to name a few. I see more iOS than Android, but hope to see Android apps coming on line. While it won't change the need for dedicated controllers and hard buttons, the potential benefits of having two screens to work from (display and control) will definitely change the way we use remotes. I am interested in hearing what the forum things about the future and their experience thus far.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

iOS has been around a few years more than Android. Apps will come for Android. It just takes time. 

I've yet to use an app for iPhone that's specific to my home theater. The controls I have work well enough that I haven't looked for anything.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

I am a big android fan and would love to see more control apps for it. Unfortunately iOS does have a huge head start but that gap is slowly closing and I expect that to change even more as very affordable android tablets come to market.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

I have done a few of the iPad / iPhone interfaces for crestron and it works well, would be nice if they would finally allow the analog values to be used for sliders and such. With the latest firmwares for the processors its much more responsive now than when it was first released.


----------



## sandbagger (Oct 10, 2009)

I know there is talk of porting the iRule onto Android. As soon as its ready I know I will be using it.


----------

